# Perplexed as to identity...



## chevyjock (Jul 16, 2008)

Firstly I have looked through the profiles... all of them until wee hours of the morning and unless i skipped one did't see them. so HELP PLEASE!

the first is named avita
Purchased as: medium african cichlid 
Approximate size: 4"
Color: white/yellow base w/ Purple and tiny bright blue stripes. yellow spots 

















the other named pearl
Purchased as: medium african cichlid 
Approximate size: 4"
Color: Lightly pink base with opalescent shine to light blue. darker stripes range from rose to light purple depending on mood, sometimes completely dissappear. light blu cheek almost like a blush

















Hope someone can help.


----------



## ford (Oct 10, 2006)

First one looks like a OB zebra and the second looks like a male Metriaclima lombardoi also known as a kenyi.


----------



## chevyjock (Jul 16, 2008)

i heard that the yellow spots mean they are male? is that true or what?

thank you for suggesting their type. ima look into it now.


----------



## chevyjock (Jul 16, 2008)

Metriaclima zebra (OB) also know as OB Clown









thats my first unidentified now categorized.

and the second now identified as

Metriaclima lombardoi also known as a kenyi
only difference is shes a female not a male. i looked and the males are various yellows


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Male Kenyi begin their lives blue and turn yellow... since the fish in the photo is not all that blue any longer, it's either a male in the initial stages of changing or it's a hybrid fish showing abnormal colors.

If that fish is female, then it's not a Kenyi. Hope that helps.


----------



## chevyjock (Jul 16, 2008)

i see... gracias moderator. so its a male named pearl... i feel a johnny cash song coming on...lol


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

The second fish isn't a kenyi even if it is a male. Look at that face, that's not a pure kenyi face at all.


----------



## chevyjock (Jul 16, 2008)

wel then what could she be? a hybrid? i wouldnt mind. if you are all keeping horrible truth from me please tell me
  lol


----------



## chevyjock (Jul 16, 2008)

one more guy here i wanna confirm. he' a zebra, right? his shape isnt correct to be a convict and wasnt sold as one.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

the male "kenyi" is definately suspicious looking and it's either a badly bred or hyrbidized fish. Still, it looks mostly kenyi like so I didn't bother being precise. But since you are interested, it could easily be part something else with the appearance.

The last fish looks like a female from Lake Victoria... I am not great at identifying species from that lake but here's my best guess. 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1556

I'm almost scared to ask, but what size is that tank? Whenever I see a bowfront I worry it's one of the smaller ones...


----------



## chevyjock (Jul 16, 2008)

i think its a decent size. but everyone else seems to be harpooning me.
its a 55 gallon


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Kenyi won't work in a 55. They need a 5'+ long tank.

The Vic. should be fine, as well as the OB zebra.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Number 6 is correct on the identification of the Victorian Basin Cichlid being _Astatotilapia latifasciata_.

I believe he is incorrect on the gender point of the _Metriaclima lombardoi_. I believe this fish is a pure female, and is sometimes the case, the dominant female (or only female) will take on slight male colouration. In odd cases, there are reports of some females being yellow completely.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Fogelhund said:


> In odd cases, there are reports of some females being yellow completely.


 Now that is interesting! Learned something then!

I don't agree that a solo Kenyi (M or F) cannot be kept in a 55g tank... although these fish can be vry territorial, I do not see a solo fish getting as territorial as if there were a male and female. 
I've even kept Kenyi successfully in a 3ft tank though I am aware that is a total exception to the rule. I only mention it to back up that a solo fish should not present an insurmountable problem in a 55g.


----------



## chevyjock (Jul 16, 2008)

good to hear... i ve had some other people saying i need to rid my tank of everything except my 6" green terror.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Other people being....?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

chevyjock said:


> good to hear... i ve had some other people saying i need to rid my tank of everything except my 6" green terror.


I can see why without much effort... the "others" are simply trying to help you avoid future disasters.

Tinfoil Barbs- outgrow 55g

Chinese Algea Eater- once large, they can damage many other fish

Shubunkin Goldfish- cold water fish

Dyed Jellybean- though may work, they may easily become stressed to illness by the faster eaters.

Crowntail Betta- in with mbuna this is just wrong... that betta could be shredded at any moment.

None of the other fish are all that more appropriate for the tank mates and a couple will also outgrow a 55g.

The general consensus on a fish forum is that one should view fish as pets and should be kept properly so that they can live out the majority of their natural life span in relative peace and fish-happiness. Very few people who would spend time on a forum talking fish will be content with fish that will rip each other apart or will become ill because of the size of tank they are crammed into.

In the end it's your choice what you do in the tank... but at the rate you are going, your tank is likely going to be on sale on craigslist. :wink: All it usually takes is for sicknesses to kick in, the local fish shop employee sells you $25 worth of medicines and you lose fish anyway. You lose interest, tank goes up for sale... number6 then picks it up for cheap!


----------



## chevyjock (Jul 16, 2008)

seems like you want my tank. not going to happen. go to general aquaria questions and you can pitch in some more bias :wink: opinions about my tank not working. over there i am figuing out how to distribute everyone happily.


----------



## chevyjock (Jul 16, 2008)

seems like you want my tank. not going to happen. go to general aquaria questions and you can pitch in some more bias :wink: opinions about my tank not working. over there i am figuing out how to distribute everyone happily.


----------

